# Any one hear about a book on Rescues???



## Retriever123 (Jul 6, 2011)

There is a book out there that tell about rescues, from the time they are picked up and what happens to them until the time they get their forever home. Does anyone know the name of that book, a friend told me about it, but she could not remember the name of it or the authors name. Any help with that would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Goldstock may come out with a book.


----------



## Retriever123 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Found the name of the book I was looking for.*

I found out the name of the book I was looking for, it is called "15 Legs" by Bonnie Silva, all about rescuing animals. It looks very interesting, just thought if anyone would like to read it, here is the link to Amazon. 


Amazon.com: Fifteen Legs: When all that stands between death and freedom is a ride (9780972899116): Bonnie Silva: Books


----------



## Retriever123 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry that link is not working, but if you go to Amazon.com, you will find it there.


----------

